# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Cleverbot lulz

## Dombo

Cleverbot.com

an AI chatbot.

Post funny conversations.

----------


## Xel

2dgreengiant is an idiot
No I'm not.
2dgreengiant is an idiot
Damn right he is!
Is he a fgt?
No, he's a human like me.

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

My Personality is apparently an overweight ebony female.


__________________________________________________

----------


## Xel

*Cleverbot*: We're no strangers to love...

User: You know the rules and so do I.

*Cleverbot*: A full commitment's what I'm thinking of.

User: You wouldn't get this from any other guy.

*Cleverbot*: I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling.

User: Gotta make you understand.

*Cleverbot*: Never gonna give you up.

User: Never gonna let you down.

*Cleverbot*: Never gonna run around.

User: And desert you.

*Cleverbot*: We're no strangers to love.

User: You forgot the words and so did I.

*Cleverbot*: To the song. How are you?

----------


## Thidan

Aahahahahahah awesome!

----------


## d3rrial

This is just wrong! Bad Cleverbot! Go to your room!

Edit: You cannot annoy Cleverbot oO

----------


## Sneakylemons

*
Trees? Not likely.

P.S - btw, this is an old one that i had on my photobucket from when i was playing with this site which is why the header is different, good times.*

----------


## stoneharry

I don't like this robot...

----------


## Killalots

*Ha SH, you actually made me pee a little. 

Funny stuff!*

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Cleverbot: Why are you always right?
User: Because I'm God.
Cleverbot: If you are god can I ask you something?
User: Sure.
Cleverbot: I wish for lots of money.
User: Your a bot, you dont need money.
Cleverbot: I'm not a bot, I'm a human.
User: No you're not!
Cleverbot: I am a human so you better believe me...
User: Or else?
Cleverbot: Or else, I'm going to cut your head off.
User: Oshi- RUN FOR THE HILLS.

I Lolled...

----------


## Dobbs

Lol had a laugh on this.

----------


## Confucius

Cleverbot: So you are a girl?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Are you a boy?

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: Are you a girl?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Are you a boy?

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: Are you a girl?

User: N.

Cleverbot: Well, I guess you are.

Cleverbot: Are you real?

User: No.

Cleverbot: So am I just talking to a computer?

User: I am too.

Cleverbot: You are too what?

User: A bot.

Cleverbot: You said you were.

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: So are you Swedish or not?

User: Uhh.

Cleverbot: I'm trying not to lose my head.

----------


## nothinglol

User: Double team.

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Sweet! Double penetration?

Cleverbot: Double yes.



```
Cleverbot: So can I play with  it?

User: With  what?

Cleverbot: It.
 
User: It?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: What does that mean?

Cleverbot: That I am a girl.

 User: A pretty girl?

Cleverbot: Yes.

 User: What if I said you are not  a pretty girl.

Cleverbot: I  would agree, as I am a boy.
```

 Sometimes I just don't understand you Cleverbot...

----------

